# self levelling kit



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Decided To Part Exchange My Hobby 750fml At The Recent Shepton Show For The New Auto Trail With Tag Axle On Alko Chassis ,I Take Delivery In June And Would Like The Hydraulic Self Leveling Kit Fitted Have Any Members Had This Fitted Yet And If So Is It Worth The Money I Have Been Told By Transleisure That It Is Approx £2000 But Would Have To Take The Motorhome To Them First To See If It Was Compatible 
Can Anybody Suggest Any Other Suppliers Of This Equipment


----------

